# Rhom?



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I bought two fishes listed as "black piranha's" at the lfs, they were 1.5"long and
now he's 9" long (he ate the other one years ago) I don't know if the image will 
appear or not but (get this) there is a picture in my avator.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the picture doesn't show, but by your avatar i would say that it's a rhom.

Joe


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Most definitely a rhom. How long did it take to grow that fish out to 9"?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

It took aproximately 8yrs, He's been in a 72 gallon tank by himself for 6yrs.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like a rhom
got anymore pics you can post
full flank shots


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> It took aproximately 8yrs, He's been in a 72 gallon tank by himself for 6yrs.


 That's some serious devotion. Very nice!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

those are nice figure numbers that we should keep track since not many have the patience to watch a BLACK piranha grow till 9", btw how long did it take to grow from 1.5-2" to 5-6"??


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I had him in a 20gal for aprox. 2 - 2.5 yrs (he was about 4" - 4.5") I remember
using one of those plastic milk jugs (the kind you use for plastic bagged milk) 
to transfer him because he bit through a couple of nets!!! I'm trying to get
some pictures into these threads and I haven't had any success!!! (I checked
the faq's for help but I must be pretty stupid because I still can't get it!!)


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey it loaded!!! Cool!!! That's the same picture I have in my avatar.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a beauty rhom


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

phil said:


> thats a beauty rhom


 the yellow coloration is nice


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

man i never seen a rhom that size wit that much yellow

nice man


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys! I found the bill (for the "blacks") and it was 1994 when I first got
them!! So that makes him 9yrs old not 8yrs!!! and get this ... $16.99 each at 
Big Al's (Aquarium Services)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Frank has talked about piranha colours getting washed out as time goes by in the aquarium. I think looking at yours and mine really shows what he means by this.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

[/QUOTE] Frank has talked about piranha colours getting washed out as time goes by in the aquarium. I think looking at yours and mine really shows what he means by this.


> I wonder if its got to do with age? or is it diet?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

which big al's (aquarium services) did u buy him from??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Frank has talked about piranha colours getting washed out as time goes by in the aquarium. I think looking at yours and mine really shows what he means by this.


> I wonder if its got to do with age? or is it diet?:rock:


 Courtesy of OPEFE

At breeding or old age the species becomes so dark that it is given the common name black piranha. According to a piranha field researcher; "S. rhombeus from white water looks washed out, almost completely white. This white appearance gives rhombeus a strange appearance. Clear and black waters have fish with deeper color. The darkest rhombeus ever seen were in the upper Uraricuera, which is clear water. Nevertheless, the Rio ***** fish are quite dark as well. Somehow black water creates great color contrast. Tannins are added in the home aquarium to enhance the colors, also tannins also help facilitate breeding in most piranhas."


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> which big al's (aquarium services) did u buy him from??


In Ottawa there are two Big Al'S locations, I'm sure either one could help!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a nice fish. I'm glad to see such a large rhom all grown up in an aquarium. I agree w/ kouma on that fact. Most of the people buying small rhoms probably wont' grow them out to that size.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> That's a nice fish. I'm glad to see such a large rhom all grown up in an aquarium. I agree w/ kouma on that fact. Most of the people buying small rhoms probably wont' grow them out to that size.
> 
> 
> > Thanks , Having a rhom is alot easier for my lifestyle , by that I mean with kids +
> ...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats a nice Rhom!!!!
I just







for the 9 years!!!!!

Jim


----------

